#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Wat doen als je man niet wil vrijen

## ZINBLEDI

Ik zit eigenlijk met een serieuze vraag. In het begin toen we net getrouwd waren gingen we vaker vrijen. Maar sinds ik een kind heb gekregen. lijkt het net of hij niet meer zin heeft erin. Hij gaat wel vaak de deur uit en als hij thuiskomt dan wil hij hellemaal niet vrijen. Ik zei tegen hem dat het zo niet kan. Nu wil ik graag dat de imam hierop reageert. Wat kan ik hieraan doen. Ik maak mijzelf mooi. probeer er elke dag leuk uit te zien. En ik vind mijzelf wel aantrekkelijk dus daar zou het niet aan liggen. Hij zegt het ook dat het niet aan mij ligt. Maar hij zegt niet waarom hij niet vaak wil vrijen. En eerlijk gezegt ik zeg ook in de islaam moet het van beide kanten komen. En allah heeft niet voor nietst gezegt dat je als man en vrouw van elkaar moet genieten. Als ik dan zeg dat het niet gebeurd. Dan oppeens wil hij mijn zin geven. Maar hij is mijn man. ik heb geen zin om het elke keer aan te geven. Ik vind gewoon dat een man toenadering moet zoeken. En niet de vrouw. Het lijkt wel de omgekeerde wereld. Maar ik kan er niks van zeggen. Ik zeg nou ik weet niet hoe het kan. ik denk soms ook zou hij het misschien buiten de duur zoeken dat hij niet meer met zijn vrouw wil. En dat ontkent hij glashard maar dan denk ik wat is het dan. Maar wat voor rechten hebben wij vrouwen als het zo gebeurd. Heb ik het recht om een andere man te zoeken. Of moet ik bij hem blijven. IK heb al geprobeert een oplossing te zoeken maar die is er op dit moment niet. Maar mag je om deze reden uit elkaar gaan. Niet dat ik dat graag wil hoor. het liefst niet natuurlijk, maar kunnen jullie mij helpen hiermee. en wel serieuze reactie,s omdat wij prakstiserende moslims zijn. en wij willen geholpen worden. asalaam oe alaikoem

----------


## Dolle Fatima

1) We weten allemaal dat een vrouw geens seks mag weigeren van haar man, maar hou zit het andersom ?Mag de man seks weigeren van zijn vrouw wanneer hij wil en verplichten wanneer hij wil ?

2)Is de starf van masturbatie net zo zwaar als zina plegen ?

3) Ik weet dat als je geslachtsgemeenschap met je man hebt gehad je de grote wassing moet verichten. MAar hoe zit het als je elkaar vb alleen zoent, streelt, knuffelt etc ? Ik bedoel als je wel seksueel omgang hebt, maar je gaat niet zo ver dat je de daad verricht. Moet je ook meteen de grote wassing verrichten als je dingen doet zoals ik hierboven heb vermeld ?


Antwoord: In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

1. De vrouw heeft haar recht op haar man zoals de man rechten heeft op zijn vrouw. De rechten van de man gaan voor de rechten van de vrouw wat betreft seksualiteit. Wanneer de man afstand neemt van zijn vrouw totdat er schade aangebracht wordt aan de vrouw op welke wijze dan ook, dan is het verplicht voor de man om tot zijn vrouw te komen.

Allah de Verhevene zegt: "Voor degenen die zweren zich te zullen onthouden van hun vrouwen is een termijn van vier maanden vastgesteld. Als zij dan terugkeren (naar hun vrouwen): voorwaar, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Meest Barmhartig" (Soerat Al baqarah aya 227). Degene die niet tot zijn vrouw komt in een periode van 4 maanden dient of te scheiden of de rechten aan zijn vrouw te verlenen.

Het is bekend dat de man altijd om geslachtsgemeenschap vraagt en niet andersom. Wanneer de vrouw zich versiert en wendt tot haar man dan dient hij ook haar rechten te vervullen. Een islamitisch gezin dient vol liefde en samenhorigheid te zijn, waar de partners elkaars begrijpen.

2. Masturbatie is een zonde maar het is niet te vergelijken met overspel. Allah verplicht ons om afstand te nemen van overspel en ontucht door de aya: "En nader niet de ontucht. Voorwaar, ontucht is een zedeloosheid en een slechte weg" (Soerat Al isra' aya 32).

Afstand nemen van alle wegen die naar ontucht leiden is zeker een plicht die Allah gesteld heeft in bovenstaand vers. Meer over masturbatie leest u onder vraag: (013) Is masturbatie toegestaan in de islam?

3. Er kunnen zich een paar situaties voordoen bij dit soort zaken.

* Er is seksuele omgang maar geen penetratie, en er is wel sprake van een orgasme. Wanneer er sprake is van een orgasme (wat het gevolg kan zijn van omgang zonder penetratie), dan wordt al-Ghoesl (de grote wassing) alsnog verplicht, omdat de Profeet (vrede en zegening van Allah zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Water is voor water" (er wordt bedoeld dat ghoesl verplicht wordt wanneer er "water" (zaad/vocht) uit het lichaam komt door seksuele stimulatie, een orgasme).
* Er is penetratie, maar geen orgasme. Ghoesl is dan verplicht, vanwege de hadith: "Wanneer de twee besneden delen elkaar ontmoeten, en het topje van de penis verdwijnt, wordt ghoesl verplicht, of er een orgasme plaatsvindt of niet" (Abou Dawood, zie Sahih Soenan Abi Dawood, 209).
* Er is geen penetratie of orgasme, alleen seksuele omgang. In dit geval is al-Ghoesl niet verplicht, omdat er geen enkele hadith is die dit verplicht. Al-Baghawi heeft gezegd in Sharh al-Soennah (2/9): "Ghoesl voor janaabah (staat van sexuele onreinheid) is verplicht in een van twee gevallen: Wanneer het topje van de penis de vagina penetreert, of wanneer stromend water vloeit uit de man of de vrouw."

En Allah weet het beste.



Bron: www.al-islaam.com

----------


## Jasmijn13

dat is toch geen antwoord op de vraag?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

waarom niet?

----------


## TENACH

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *waarom niet?*


Lieve meid, omdat de bovenstaande dame niet weet waarom haar man zijn verplichtingen in bed niet wil nakomen. En de vraag luidt dan ook concreet in hoeverre kan een vrouw haar man verplichten, danwel motiveren om zn plichten in bed na te komen.

Het lijkt me overduidelijk dat in elke religie zowel de man als de vrouw rechten als plichten hebben. 
Als de man of de vrouw geen zin heeft, en dit voor een lange tijd, kijk dan niet vreemd dat je partner zn heil ergens anders gaat zoeken. Dat doen nl. de varkens ook.  :love2:  

ZINBLEDI, Meid, heb geduld en blijf proberen zal ik maar zeggen. 

Een man is niet van staal. Als je vrouw luchtjes (thuis) bijloopt, dan loop je voordat je het weet met een tent in je broek.  :wow:

----------


## jallilla

Ik stel me gewoon de vraag of hij het niet ergens anders gaat zoeken dan want zoals we allemaal weten zijn mannen verslaafd aan vrijen.

Als je het echt zo mist zo ik zeggen, overweeg het eens om een speelgoedje te kopen voor jezelf.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door jallilla_ 
> *Ik stel me gewoon de vraag of hij het niet ergens anders gaat zoeken dan want zoals we allemaal weten zijn mannen verslaafd aan vrijen.
> 
> Als je het echt zo mist zo ik zeggen, overweeg het eens om een speelgoedje te kopen voor jezelf.*



Kopen? Daarvan lopen er zonder batterijen toch nog genoeg geheel gratis rond zeker?

----------


## Nounous

vraag eens aan je man waarom hij geen zin meer heeft. Ga ermee in discussie, stel voorwaarden....
Is hij toevallig bij de bevalling geweest van jullie kind. Ik weet toevallig dat als mannen erbij zijn geweest dat ze daarna gewoon geen seks meer willen hebben met hun vrouw! Dat vinden ze ze3ma vies

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Nounous_ 
> *vraag eens aan je man waarom hij geen zin meer heeft. Ga ermee in discussie, stel voorwaarden....
> Is hij toevallig bij de bevalling geweest van jullie kind. Ik weet toevallig dat als mannen erbij zijn geweest dat ze daarna gewoon geen seks meer willen hebben met hun vrouw! Dat vinden ze ze3ma vies*



Je hebt er ook bij die er naderhand gewoon weer wel pap van lusten hoor. 

Heb je nog meer van zulke?

----------


## hudayfah

selam meissie 

ik kan je enkel alleen zeggen wat dat ik zou doen als mijn echtgenoot gemeenschap zou weigeren.

maar eerst een vraag 

hij gaat savond's altijd naar buiten ? mag ik u vragen waarom ? en in hoeverre hept hij u ik bedoel je hebt een kind en je huishouden neem aan dat je daardoor niet werkt 

en ja verder als je echtgenoot vroeger wel veel gemeenschap met je wou en nu in eens niet , 
en knuffelen jullie wel of dat ook la helemaal niet 

kijk als jullie niet meer knuffelen en geen enkel intimiteit dan is eht een anders soort problem .

dan vrees ik dat hem iets dwarszit en hij durft er niet over te beginne omdat hij zich waarschijnlijk verantwoordelijk voelt en vast dan bedoel ik hij is getrouwd plus een kind 


en wat ik zou doen 

is hem niet meerd wingen om gemeenschap 
nee dwing hem om je te zeggen wat er is en als hij dan zegt ja oke kom maar dan zeg je nee op die manier wil ik het niet .

en las mijn man het niet zou zeggen dan zou ik hem duidelijk maken dat het geen nekl zin heeft om naast me te liggen als hij me niets eens aanraakt enzo ..

en dat hij gerust op de bank kan liggen ..

en zeg hem of hij zou willen dat jij zou doen wat hij zou doen ? nee dus 

dus dat jij degen was die weigerde...

geloof me dan is er its aan de hand 

vel suc 6

----------


## latmoen

Hoi Monja,


Toen ik je bericht las schrok ik even, ik heb namelijk het zelfde probleem. Ik ben bijna 4 jaar getrouwd en sinds de geboorte van mijn dochter wil mijn man ook niet meer.. Het is heel erg frustrerend ze zeggen dat de man minstens 1 keer in de 4 maanden met je moet vrijen anders heb je de mogelijkheid om van hem te scheiden, maar dat is niet wat we willen toch? we hebben er zolang op gewacht en dan ben je eindelijk getrouwd het mag!!! en dat krijg je dit gezeik als het andersom was waren ze allang vertrokken of niet soms.. het lijkt me erg leuk om priv met je te mailen als je daar behoefte aan hebt.


Ik hoop gauw wat van je te horen.

Groetjes latmoen

----------

